# Sap removale?



## MissLillie (Aug 16, 2011)

My dog stepped in some pine sap and is not too happy about it, her paw is caked with it all between her toes. I have trimmed all I could off of her and soap and water are no help. What can I used to dissolve it that is nontoxic?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We use Avon skin so soft, once we have it out of the fur then we wash w soap and water. Worked for us the few times we had it stuck to our dogs (once by the ear, once in tail and too many to count in their feet).


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never had sap stuck on a dog, but my first thought would be something oily. Skin So soft, olive oil, baby oil...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Mayonnaise.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I've used tea tree oil for tar before...I've heard it will work on sap too.


----------



## MissLillie (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, I am trying olive oil and it seems to be helping some. My dog is 14+ years old and has never cooperated in these matters. Fortunately it is just one paw, her back paw. She has gotten into sap in the past just never quite this bad.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Lye soap works wonders for all sorts of things; even sap!

Old trick from my depression era grandma


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Peanut butter. Rub it in and the sap rolls into little balls and you can get it out. Then your dog gets to clean off any leftover peanut butter! Max hates me twisting and poking between his toes, I hope he never gets sap in there. Sassy used to get sap on her feet when we went camping.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Hand sanitizer. He have sap issues a lot. It's the only thing that has ever worked for me and my animals.


----------



## GooseFire (Sep 1, 2011)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Mayonnaise.


Were you being facetious or does this really work? :O


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

GooseFire said:


> Were you being facetious or does this really work? :O


It's basic chemistry...likes dissolve likes.

BTW, links in your signature are not allowed. Please remove yours.


----------

